# portsnap problem



## joneum@ (Aug 15, 2013)

I use `portsnap fetch extract` into a new jail:


```
/usr/ports/comms/pyla/
/usr/ports/comms/qico/
/usr/ports/comms/qpage/
/usr/ports/comms/qrq/
/usr/ports/comms/qsstv/
files/9758ee851ba3c88b4d1d64afe7a2e4ec6436b11c4897838eb6585a1ac33ace8d.gz not found -- snapshot corrupt.
```


----------



## fonz (Aug 15, 2013)

Sounds like the fetching part didn't go entirely right. First, please verify that you have sufficient disk space. If so, just try again. This should not normally happen.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2013)

If it persists (and normally it won't), just run `rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/files && portsnap fetch extract`.


----------



## joneum@ (Aug 15, 2013)

On the main host, portsnap works fine. Disk space is enough free, `df -h` says 314G are free.

The tip from @DutchDaemon does not work, portsnap stops in the same place:


```
root@testjail:/ # rm /var/db/portsnap/tag && rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/files 
root@testjail:/ # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Thu Aug 15 00:01:56 UTC 2013:
2c54c444a74151dc873a72f8e09946632e60387bbef0a8100% of   69 MB 4988 kBps 00m00s
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Thu Aug 15 00:01:56 UTC 2013 to Thu Aug 15 12:16:13 UTC 2013.
Fetching 3 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
cut: /dev/stdin: No such file or directory
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 21 patches. done.
Applying patches... done.
cut: /dev/stdin: No such file or directory
Fetching 0 new ports or files... done.
root@testjail:/ # portsnap extract
.
.
.
.
.
/usr/ports/comms/qrq/
/usr/ports/comms/qsstv/
files/9758ee851ba3c88b4d1d64afe7a2e4ec6436b11c4897838eb6585a1ac33ace8d.gz not found -- snapshot corrupt.
```
 

```
uname -a
FreeBSD testjail.home.xxx.de 9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p4 #26: Sun Jul 14 21:17:18 CEST 2013     [email]root@phantomias.home.xxx.de[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KERNEL  amd64
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
#Jails
#-----
jail_enable="YES"
jail_list="testjail"

ifconfig_re0_alias0="inet 192.168.2.50 netmask 255.255.255.0"

jail_testjail_rootdir="/testjail"
jail_testjail_hostname="testjail.home.xxx.de"
jail_testjail_ip="192.168.2.50"
jail_db_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_db_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
jail_db_exec_start="/bin/csh /etc/rc"
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2013)

Then there is a corrupt ports snapshot floating around. Pick a different mirror, or try again in a couple of hours. Or null-mount the host's ports tree into the jail.


----------



## fonz (Aug 15, 2013)

enterhaken said:
			
		

> ```
> cut: /dev/stdin: No such file or directory
> ```


According to your /etc/rc.conf the jail you're working in (testjail) does not have devfs enabled. It may or may not fix your actual problem, but I do think it explains the above error message.


----------

